# Do 4-H project goats need to be registered?



## kbluebkeman

I recently sold 3 bucklings as bottle babies (future wethers) to a family for $200.00.......typical pricing for wethers in my area (although some breeders do charge more).

The family emailed me to say that they can't show these guys in 4-H unless they are registered.......I don't know much about 4-H but I didn't think animals needed to be registered. My concern is that I didn't sell these guys as registered animals, but I want to be fair to this family. But I don't want to be underselling my animals so that it disadvantages other breeders in the state who are trying to get fair prices.

Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## sweetgoats

What breed are they? I know our country did a Pygmy Registered classes. I personally think that is wrong. Not all people have the money to buy them registered. 

I am wondering if they are wanting to keep these boys as breeding bucks and sell them as so. 

I am sorry if they want them registered I would sure add a lot more money if they can be registered.


----------



## Nubian_Nut

The main thing for 4-H showing is that they must have some sort of permanent ID. Did you tattoo, tag or microchip them? If not, then I don't think they could be shown. However, it will depend on the area. Maybe they don't have grade classes? I would not give them registration, though. You sold them as unregistered and that's what they got. Just my opinion.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would find out if they really need to be registered or if they just need a scrapie tag.


----------



## MorganC

kbluebkeman said:


> I recently sold 3 bucklings as bottle babies (future wethers) to a family for $200.00.......typical pricing for wethers in my area (although some breeders do charge more).
> 
> The family emailed me to say that they can't show these guys in 4-H unless they are registered.......I don't know much about 4-H but I didn't think animals needed to be registered. My concern is that I didn't sell these guys as registered animals, but I want to be fair to this family. But I don't want to be underselling my animals so that it disadvantages other breeders in the state who are trying to get fair prices.
> 
> Any thoughts/advice?


That's really interesting and really bogus! I know at my fair the only animal that has to be register in the goat world are the pygmies, just because I am in a high frequency pygmy showing area. If they are meant to be bucklings, then I would say they should be registered, however, most fairs don't allowed bucks to be shown. If they are meant to be wethers, what's the problem? Wethers are wethers, they can't carry on the gene pool and are essentially useless in the breeding program, so I don't see what the big deal is with them being registered. I know that a lot of 4-H programs require some sort of identification of the animal and maybe this is where your 4-H program is trying to indicate. In my area, the animals either have to have a scrapie tag, tattoo, chip, or be registered.
That's really too bad! What a horrible requirement! 4-H is about learning, and registration should be about learning how to do it IF YOU WANT TO, not as a prereq for just getting involved in 4-H.


----------



## HerdQueen

If you ever have any question about NH 4h goats call Jolene Chase 6416060 she is the boss!


----------



## HerdQueen

The buyer is incorrect! They do not have to be registered. I am a NH 4H dairy goat leader.


----------



## kbluebkeman

Thanks everyone. I raise Nigerians. This family lives in Montpelier, Vermont.......they have 3 children (ages 5-9) who drove down to get the boys (a two hour drive) ....when they were about 5 days old. They took to the bottle well (I provided them goat milk, but they live next to a dairy of Nubians so they are all set). I can't imagine they would leave them intact so I don't think that is what is going on here......although they do know they are great grandsons of a 2X National Champion Buck (Lost Valley Tae-Bo). I had a buck year so I figured I could let a couple go as wethers......lol

I wonder if the requirements in Vermont 4-H differ from NH 4-H. I just thought it odd, because to me 4-H is about involvement in worthwhile activities and registered animals limits many of those that would want to be involved.


I appreciate all of the feedback/advice!


----------



## kccjer

I'm guessing they found out they can't win with nd wethers in a market class...or that they aren't going to make a minimum weight. Wethered miniature breeds are usually only shown in a "fun" exhibition class. A ND wether is not going to be able to compete against a standard market wether and would have trouble making a minimum weight requirement.


----------



## HerdQueen

It is the same they do not have to be registered. There is no dairy whether class. Wether's are shown in fitting/showmanship, pack class, obstacle course. Also no kids under 8 can show. When registering with ADGA it specifies doe/buck. Something sounds off to me! They either don't know any better or they are flat out lying to you. If its a case of not knowing any better then tell them when when filling out 4H paperwork when it asks for registration number the simply put not registered.


----------



## nancy d

Wethers do not need to be registered; the buyers are probably getting it mixed up with having some sort of ID on the animal such as scrapie tag.


----------

